# ie [i.e.] (id est)



## ladyapachee

i. e. = por ejemplo  ¿es correcto?

contexto:

The movement of funds by non-paper means (i.e., electronically)

gracias!


----------



## Eugin

exactamente, Lady, es como utilizar en español: "ej:..." 
Creo que significa "that is".
SaludoS!!!


----------



## alc112

Tengo entendido que está bien. Creo que también puedes usas e.g

Saludos


----------



## Fernando

I think it is not the same.

e.g. = exempli gratia = for example = por ejemplo
i.e. = id est = that is = esto es


----------



## Masood

i.e....en otras palabras, es decir, otra manera de decir lo mismo
e.g...por ejemplo.


----------



## Eugens

Hola!
Las abreviaciones no significan lo mismo. Las dos son siglas de expresiones en latin: "i.e."  representa "id est" (ésto es, en latin) y "e.g." representa "exemplia gratia" (por la gracia del ejemplo o por dar un ejemplo). Lo que significa que después del "i.e." vas a introducir una expresión equivalente, y que después del "e.g." vas a introducir ejemplos.
Saludos!


----------



## alc112

-eugens muchas gracias por esa magnífica y muy completa explicacióon!!!


----------



## Eugens

e.g.= exempli gratia (como puso el resto de la gente aquí, fue un error de tipeo, perdón!)


----------



## ladyapachee

excelente! por eso amo este foro! Gracias a todos


----------



## jess oh seven

"i.e." se usa cuando quieres explicar mejor algo que ya has dicho

"e.g." se usa cuando quieres dar ejemplos

vienen de latín


----------



## alc112

O sea que puede significar "O sea"?


----------



## Eugens

Sí. Yo creo que la única diferencia es que nosotros (argentinos) usamos el "o sea" mucho en contextos informales o mientras hablamos; y creo que el "i.e." en inglés se usa más en situaciones formales o en escritos.
Saluditos!


----------



## jess oh seven

alc112 said:
			
		

> O sea que puede significar "O sea"?


exactamente. 
pero, no se usa en conversaciones verbales como "o sea", solo escrito.
cuando hablas, puedes decir "that is" o "i mean"


----------



## SaGa

Eugens said:
			
		

> Las abreviaciones no significan lo mismo. Las dos son siglas de expresiones en latin: "i.e." representa "id est" (ésto es, en latin) y "e.g." representa "exemplia gratia" (por la gracia del ejemplo o por dar un ejemplo). Lo que significa que después del "i.e." vas a introducir una expresión equivalente, y que después del "e.g." vas a introducir ejemplos.


estoy de acuerdo...ambas tienen distinto significado


----------



## npuertas

He encontrado esta expresión en un libro. "Company es mostly rad by 17-year-olds who think it is 'grown up', ie aimed at 25-year-olds". Qué significa "ie", es una abreviatura de algo, en qué contexto se usaría???
Gracias. 
Naiara.


----------



## BasedowLives

es una abreviatura de " id est" que es latin.

es como "es decir"


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,
_*ie = Id Est (Latin: That is)*, that is to say; in other words_


----------



## Oceanrandom

Using your topic as an example:

It's an abreviation (i.e. a shorter way of writing a common word or expresion) from older latin roots.


----------



## FromArgentina

What does it stand for?
"I Explain"?... 

I think most people meant the video seems BSB-ish (*ie.* something that reminds them of BSB videos or something they could see a BSB video looking like). Not that the SONG sounds like BSB or that any of the guys look like any of the BSB. No one said that. I think there is a small BSB vibe to the video..*ie*

Gracias


Gracias.:
pero ¿sabés de dònde vienen la I y la E?


----------



## catrina

Vg.

Verbigracia

Hola,

id est


----------



## sinedeo

Por cierto que también se usa en español, aunque con menos frecuencia y probablemente sólo en textos académicos.


----------



## chics

También en algunos textos científicos, técnicos y de investigación.


----------



## SFO

There seems to be some confusion here.

*For example* is abbreviated e.g. (_exempli gratia_)
*That is* is abbreviated i.e. (_id est_)

This reference explains the different usage:
http://wsu.edu/~brians/errors/e.g.html

Saludos!


----------



## FromArgentina

Thank you very much to all of you!
and, just for the record, i thought e.g. meant "example given" lol, thanks God I have all of you!


----------



## chics

SFO said:


> There seems to be some confusion here.
> 
> *For example* is abbreviated e.g. (_exempli gratia_)
> *That is* is abbreviated i.e. (_id est_)
> 
> This reference explains the different usage:
> http://wsu.edu/~brians/errors/e.g.html


 Ah, sí! me he confundido ¡perdón!
*i. e.* = es decir, de otro modo, etc.


----------



## micafe

Restos y vestigios de lo que ha quedado del Latín.


----------



## borgonyon

He encontrado que es común usar "i.e." incluso cuando alguien habla. Sobre todo en presentaciones en público entre gente educada o de cierto nivel profesional. Mi pregunta es, ¿se usa "i.e." en español?


----------



## pguerra

borgonyon said:


> He encontrado que es común usar "i.e." incluso cuando alguien habla. Sobre todo en presentaciones en público entre gente educada o de cierto nivel profesional. Mi pregunta es, ¿se usa "i.e." en español?


Sí, es muy común escuchar *"es decir"*. Incluso hay gente que sostiene que *"es decir"* solamente debería ser usado en el lenguaje oral (supongo que debido al verbo *decir*).


----------



## borgonyon

Pero mi pregunta, específica, tiene que ver con "i.e.", no con "es decir" u "o sea". ¿Se usa "i.e." por escrito en español o solamente "es decir" y "o sea"?


----------



## fashionist girl

Yes, i.e means "por ejemplo"


borgonyon said:


> Pero mi pregunta, específica, tiene que ver con "i.e.", no con "es decir" u "o sea". ¿Se usa "i.e." por escrito en español o solamente "es decir" y "o sea"?


No, consiste en dar una explicación de los que hace x cosa.


----------



## Eugin

fashionist girl said:


> Yes, i.e means "por ejemplo"


No.

Por favor, lee de nuevo los posts 4, 5 y 6.

Gracias.


----------



## linmorwen

Hello everbody! 

I was wondering, when I read a phrase (aloud) containing "i.e.", should I say "id est" or just the letters I and E?

Thank you!


----------



## rodriarano

I just say *'for example'*


----------



## elcielo

Hola Linmoren

Native english speakers will almost always say "i.e.".

cielo 

Rodriarano is also correct. You will hear "for example" or "that is" used in substitution. You will not hear "id est".


----------



## linmorwen

thank you!


----------



## eduriv

Hola,

me encontre con estra abreviatura, alguien la conoce:

(ie, from last dose of medicament to start...)

Gracias


----------



## Dlyons

i.e. = "id est" = es decir


----------



## Ignatius

Creo que no se le ha contestado a borgonyon si es que i.e. se utiliza en español. Sin estar seguro, creo que sí, borgonyon, porque si no, tendría que ser e.e. (esto es). Saludos, i.


----------



## VictorBsAs

I have never seen the Latin abbreviation i.e. in any writing in Spanish, so I think it is not used or very rarely used.


----------



## speaking in silver

VictorBsAs said:


> I have never seen the Latin abbreviation i.e. in any writing in Spanish, so I think it is not used or very rarely used.



Neither do I.

I still have a question: when you use "i.e." in a spoken speech, do you say the vowels "i, e"?. I mean, when I'm speaking with friends, I'd never use "i.e." but in the case of a formal speaking, how would I say it? Just "i.e." or it is better the phrase "id est".

Thanks in advance.


----------



## frida-nc

You would say the vowels.  I have never heard "id est" in speaking.  "I.e." is not spoken by everyone, but because it's easy to say, it appears to be somewhat more common in the US than "that is." And the tone, surprisingly, is not really formal.


----------



## boby-wan

Although it has been a long time since the question was asked, I would like to answer it anyway, just in case someone else needs it in the future.

I have never seen (nor used) _i.e._ in any spanish text (formal or informal). We only use "por ejemplo", "o sea", "es decir", and "eso/esto es" (those are the ones that come to my mind right now). The first time I saw _i.e._ was in an english paper. I will ask around and see if any of my colleges has ever used it in spanish, but I do not think so. 

In any case, I am 99% confident that _i.e._ is not used in Spain.


----------



## Pinairun

Se usa en textos científicos o muy especializados.


----------

